# 2000 Karmann colorado



## KevDub (Jun 9, 2016)

2.5 TDi  left hand drive. Just come out of paint and decals and such have yet to be fitted but I'll update.







Work in progress, but it's getting there..


----------



## wineciccio (Jun 9, 2016)

I almost got one of those , but my wife would not let ie, it was let hand drive, we ended up with VW Autohome Explorer instead, with a nice rear lounge, it served us well for a few years.:cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1:


----------



## KevDub (Jun 10, 2016)

wineciccio said:


> I almost got one of those , but my wife would not let ie, it was let hand drive, we ended up with VW Autohome Explorer instead, with a nice rear lounge, it served us well for a few years.:cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1:




Left hand drive has never bothered us to be honest but our last van was LHD too.


----------



## dane (Jun 10, 2016)

That looks lovely.  If I ever feel the need for something bigger, a Karmann will be on the list 

dan (with a LHD Westy)


----------



## wildman (Jun 10, 2016)

nice colour, hee hee


----------



## Beemer (Jun 10, 2016)

Like it..


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 12, 2016)

Looks great with the individual colour scheme.


----------



## KevDub (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks for the positive comments and vibes, I stuck my neck out a bit with the colour scheme as there isn't another (that I know of) but anyway decals and  bike rack and such are all back on now and I'll update when I get a chance. 
Thanks
Kev. :cool1:


----------



## KevDub (Jul 11, 2016)

Bit of an update ......





Interior is retrimmed, I'll post that up tomorrow.  Still work in progress as far as suspension and wheels....





Cheap mechanics always handy too


----------



## Haaamster (Jul 12, 2016)

Checking out the catlitter converter. :dance:


----------



## KevDub (Jul 12, 2016)

Retrimmed blue interior, quite pleased with this as the material itself was incredibly cheap (Abakan) £16 we did curtains, cushions, too.


----------



## jeanette (Jul 12, 2016)

Hope that's not cheap labour!! But love the colour


----------



## KevDub (Jul 12, 2016)

jeanette said:


> Hope that's not cheap labour!! But love the colour




No we did it ourselves  thanks and we have loads of it left, if your ever considering new material that's the place to go


----------



## KevDub (Jul 19, 2016)

Yesterday in beautiful Rhos on Sea.  :camper:


----------



## wildebus (Jul 19, 2016)

KevDub said:


> Retrimmed blue interior, quite pleased with this as the material itself was incredibly cheap (Abakan) £16 we did curtains, cushions, too.



Could you provide more info on the material and a closeup maybe? I need to do my seat bases and backs and in exactly that colour oddly enough :dance:


----------



## KevDub (Jul 19, 2016)

wildebus said:


> Could you provide more info on the material and a closeup maybe? I need to do my seat bases and backs and in exactly that colour oddly enough :dance:




This is where we get our material ...

Stores    there are other stores. They sell hundreds of end rolls so you should find exactly what your looking for.
I think we paid £16 for around 9 mtrs. Blue, and off yellow. I've taken some closer pics and I'll post them up in a bit.


----------



## KevDub (Jul 19, 2016)

Sorry for poor quality of pics ...









Below is closer to the colour, dark blue.


----------



## wildebus (Jul 19, 2016)

Looks brilliant. £16 for 9 metres is amazing. I am guessing that is end of roll remant at that price? 
I need to decide what to do with my seats (current just wrapped the foam in IKEA fleeces until make proper covers :lol-053: )


----------



## wildebus (Jul 19, 2016)

KevDub said:


> Sorry for poor quality of pics ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KevDub (Jul 19, 2016)

Certainly look the part ... I like


----------



## KevDub (Aug 26, 2016)

Bit more done to it...remap, decat,and pinstripes fitted. Apart from finding some alloys and settle on ride height that's about it. I'll update when I find wheels. 






Kev. 

:angel:


----------

